# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Литература для детей

## Андрeй

Харе Кришна!

Подскажите пожалуйста литературу для детей - конкретно интересуют рассказы или сказания о Кришне. Слышал не раз, что подобные книги есть и детям очень нравятся!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Андрей!

Книги о Кришне для детей можно приобрести, например, здесь:

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=20&Itemid=431

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

